# Parcel Post Shipping



## Jeffery

Outside of Paypal, is there any way to print an online Parcel Post shipping label? 
Click N Ship at usps.com only offers Priority and Express labels. 
.


----------



## farmerstac

Stamps.com - Buy Postage Online, Print USPS Stamps and Shipping Labels You can set up an account with them. Buy postage and print labels. The only problem is any package over 13 oz has to be mailed at the post office


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Only ship Parcel Post if you add Delivery Confirmation AND insurance. Then price is about the same as standard Priority Mail. Parcel Post must be one of the worst shipping options available within the U.S. today. Post Office would clearly love to kill it.


----------



## Jeffery

I have shipped hundreds of packages over the years via Parcel Post. I have saved a lot of money and never encountered a problem. 
Also, Delivery Confirmation costs only .19 cents when purchased online.


----------



## Belfrybat

I don't think you can you buy delivery confirmation without purchasing postage. Really can't figure out how that would work as the DC number has to be registered. As someone else said, you can't buy postage for parcel post through the USPS website -- only through a third party. I send a lot of First Class mail parcels, and they can't be purchased on line from USPS either. That one gripes me out. Stamps.com is a good bet if you mail a lot of packages, otherwise their monthly fee is excessive.


----------



## Irish

Okay, let me say this first, I'm a total noob selling things by mail. So, I have a question...

Yesterday, at a store, I saw some printable mailing labels which have a tracking number. You print them out on your printer from the computer. I think it meant you first determine how much postage is due, using Stamps.com or the other two sites (can't remember what they were), then print, put on package and mail.

Is this parcel post? I'm not sure what parcel post is. Also, any opinions on the above?


----------



## Jeffery

Irish said:


> Okay, let me say this first, I'm a total noob selling things by mail. So, I have a question...
> 
> Yesterday, at a store, I saw some printable mailing labels which have a tracking number. You print them out on your printer from the computer. I think it meant you first determine how much postage is due, using Stamps.com or the other two sites (can't remember what they were), then print, put on package and mail.
> 
> Is this parcel post? I'm not sure what parcel post is. Also, any opinions on the above?


Parcel Post is third class U.S. Postal Service shipping. It takes a couple days longer than First Class or Priority, but it is the lowest price shipping available.


----------



## Irish

Thank you.


----------



## happychick

Go to www.paypal.com/shipnow


----------



## PaulNKS

On my website, I give the customers the option to select Priority Mail or First Class mail. They pay actual shipping and I ship according to their selection. i don't bother with Parcel Post. 

I use PayPal's Multi-Order Shipping Tool. It enables me to print out as many labels at one time as I need, using any of the Postal options.


----------



## Belfrybat

happychick said:


> Go to www.paypal.com/shipnow


Well, I just learned something new. I ship via Paypal when customers pay through them, but I didn't know I could ship to people who hadn't paid through Paypal. And I searched the site trying to find this information. Thank you!



PaulNKS said:


> On my website, I give the customers the option to select Priority Mail or First Class mail. They pay actual shipping and I ship according to their selection. i don't bother with Parcel Post.
> 
> I use PayPal's Multi-Order Shipping Tool. It enables me to print out as many labels at one time as I need, using any of the Postal options.


Parcel post sometimes costs more than Priority, especially if you can use the "new" Regional rates.

A question about multi-order shipping. I used it all the time with my XP computer, but it doesn't work with my new computer running Win7. Have you tried it with Win7, and if so did it work?


----------

